# Need an ID on my fish i bought recently



## gilly23 (May 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have bought this fish a few days ago and its all heathly and find. I asked the LFS and they say its a reef fish. Lately i found 2 of my gobies dead and my firefishes missing. Anything that is long like a goby died lately. I think its this little guy killing them off. Its pretty aggressive trying to bite my large Anthias and when i stick my hand in the tank it bit me too! Just wondering if this is the killer.

Please help me ID it so i can read more about it thanks.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

I am not 100% sure but I think it’s a Neon Blue Goby. Here is a link to a site that talks about them http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1926+194&pcatid=194 .
Hope this helps.
BurlyBear
:nicefish:


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Burlybear is right its a neon blue gobie.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thats not a neon goby. you can see red on its dorsal and slight yellow on its anal fins which ive personally never seen on one of these myself. they also stay small and peaceful. i think it may be a species of cleaner goby ( or possibly wrasse ) and the mixture of gobies caused for territory issues? how big is your tank?

this is a very good example as to why we shouldnt impulse buy things without reading if we can properly care for them or not and to use a QT before introducing a fish to the display. how about posting as much about your tank as possible? everything from skimmers, tank mates and lights to sand depth and water parameters. could it be a chance that something else occured? firefish are known jumpers and the new addition may have spooked them. 

to answer your question im not completely sure on this fish but i would *guess* a species of cleaner goby or wrasse.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

your right, onefish2fish, I was looking in a book. and the tail is even different from the neon. sorry I cant figure out what fish this is.


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

kinda looks a lil like a shark nose gobby color and head thats is if so yea it would eat other gobbys but thats it i mean there not realy big i seen shark nose gobbys in 10 gal tanks but then again i can be wrong


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a neon mimic. I can't remember what it was called but there's a mimic that looks just like a neon goby but it doesn't eat parisites... it kills fish.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Neon Goby


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thats not a neon goby


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Behavior and body shape remind me of an Arabian Basslet Animal Library: Fish: Neon / Orange / Arabian Blueline Dottyback. 

This is obviously not the fish you have pictured, but it could very well be a less common species that we normally don't see in the trade. I'm guessing Basslet (Dottyback).


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, upon further research, we may have a match:
Animal Library: Fish: Striped / Sankey's Dottyback

Sankey's Dottyback.

Keep in mind, some basic color pattern changes occur between male / female species and as fish mature from juveniles to adult.


----------



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't there such a thing as a "false" cleaner wrasse which is actually parasitic?


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

Hawaiian Fangblenny. im pretty sure its one of the 2 species of Fangblenny found off Hawaii.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

OK i justlooked it up for ya. I think you have a Gosline's Fangblenny, AKA Sabertooth Fangblenny, _Plagiostremus goslinei_
and they feed on the skin, flesh, scales, and fins of larger fish.


----------



## pkc (May 16, 2009)

we see something identical on our collecting trips called a striped fang blennie.

They have a bit of a nasty bite to them,they have drawn blood on me before.

i have kept them before and with good feeding,they were no trouble.


----------

